# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Summons in the High Court

## Celeste.flo

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well. 
I have a question or need some guidance. 

A colleague and myself were dismissed in 2018. Went to CCMA nad won our case. Employer was told to pay us and we received monetary compensation together with neutral employment reference letter. 

Fast track to 202- June , when we found out that our previous employer listed us on the fraud data base (SAFPS)- AND WE WERE NOT AWARE OF THIS. 

We were dismissed 23 Feb 2018. Served notice from CCMA to employer on 25 Feb 2018. They listed us on 01 March 2018, when they had already received notice from CCMS. 

Since then we have not been able to secure employment. We have even started our own Forensic Consulting company but not knowing we were listed as 'fraudsters'. 

We have sent the company a letter of demand- to which they did not respond to. 

We need help with High Court with issuing of summons, as we do not have the funds to be able to pay an attorney to assist us. 

I am hoping someone in its forum is able to provide us with much needed guidance.

----------

